# Visa Renewal Issue



## Jahanvi (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi there,

My husband and I applied for a temporary visa extension on 02.11.2020. We filled the application forms and paid the fees. We used the Corporate account as an Application-Sub type when completing the online application form on the website. We got the proof of payment after an hour on our email. But when we tried to book the appointments, on clicking on the linked reference number the login Id failed. We visited the VFS centre and they told us to mail on a particular email id. Since then we are waiting for their response. What should I do? Refund option is also not working.


----------

